# Long term car rental



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Becoming a little frantic now that we are 2 weeks away from the big MOVE  

Anyway, my residency came through, the hubbie has to go onto a visit visa whilst we sort out mine first and then apply for his visa based on my sponsorship. As I am a woman sponsoring her husband this is still more complicated it seems. The good thing is though that because he will be on a visit visa we can rent a car, I am now looking to rent a car for a minimum of one months. And I was wondering if anyone has any tips on where to get a good price but also to make sure we have a car with a bit of power to it rather then a 1.2 litre. Hard to make out over the internet as you get the usual suspects in car rental.

Any tips?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Among the major chains, Thrifty/National/Dollar seem to offer lower prices, they will all have Accords/Camrys which are adequate in terms of power for Dubais roads.
I rented a car from progress rent a car, but they had a summer offer which may not be available now.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

websites are not very good here so it is hard to get accurate info. Wait til you get here there are loads of options. A Honda Civic will cost you around dhs.2300 a month. I would not go any smaller than that on these roads. I rented a Saab through Gargash and found them very good but probably more expensive than Thrifty and National.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Izzy77 said:


> Becoming a little frantic now that we are 2 weeks away from the big MOVE
> 
> Anyway, my residency came through, the hubbie has to go onto a visit visa whilst we sort out mine first and then apply for his visa based on my sponsorship. As I am a woman sponsoring her husband this is still more complicated it seems. The good thing is though that because he will be on a visit visa we can rent a car, I am now looking to rent a car for a minimum of one months. And I was wondering if anyone has any tips on where to get a good price but also to make sure we have a car with a bit of power to it rather then a 1.2 litre. Hard to make out over the internet as you get the usual suspects in car rental.
> 
> Any tips?


Let me know when you arrive. My husband works for Thrifty and he can help. You can PM me for more details.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

we used Paramount when we rented for the first 3 Months.

Their website offers new and 2008 model cars but the pricing over the phone is much more aggressive 

I rented a Prado SUV for just over 4k AED per Month from them.

Once you go past a Month's rental, you can cancel at any time and they only charge you even a part Month but at equivalent Monthly rate.

Car was delivered to our door, and collected.


Call Almas on +971 50 1026 804


Paramount Leasing & Car Rental LLC
P.O. Box. 116316
S/4, Sharaf Building, Al Mina Road,
Next to Sea View Hotel
Bur Dubai - Dubai, UAE
Email : [email protected]
www.paramountgulf.com


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have found that Budget and Hertz had the best rates and the newest cars for a monthly of the major chains. Make sure you get the* full comprehensive with no deductible* when you ask for prices. For a monthly the price is about 2100 for a Tiita (which is a 1.8 litre) and 2600 for a Corolla/Civic. Goes to about 3100 for a Camry. If driving between AD/Dubai on a regular basis the Civic from Hertz is a nice option because it is the only one I have found that has cruise control.

If you are doing a long term rental something is bound to happen to it, so get the full insurance with zero deductible. Last time I looked at prices Budget had this included in the base price but everyone else did not.


----------

